# Sound Traxx Tsunami



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Since the winter snow has halted train operations here in the Northeast, I thought I'd try to be somewhat productive and add some sound to my "mute" engines. I've checked out all the usual suspects- Phoenix, QSI, Dallee, Mylocosound, and Sound Traxx. There is definitely a big correlation between quality and price- you get what you pay for. If price were not an obstacle, Phoenix is pretty impressive!!! Price is an obstacle. The more 'economical' systems didn't always sound very prototypical at all. Some of them were not polyphonic which drives my wife nuts (if the Queen isn't happy, nobody is happy!!!). I checked out Sound Traxx Tsunami sound library on their site. Impressive indeed. Their products are also very reasonably priced.
Their site does not come right out and say "large scale sound boards," however it does say "sound systems for all scales." So, whats all this leading up to? Have any of you guys been installing the Tsunami sound systems in your locomotives? What are your thoughts? I've got several engines that need sound- U25B, SD45, RS3, and a Mikado- all Aristocraft. I'm running plain old analog DC track power (Aristo Ultima 10 amp power supply). Since I'm not using any type of wireless controller, I'll be relying on reed switches to trigger various sounds. I also realize that all sounds may not be accessible utilizing reed switches- life goes on. Thanks. -Kevin.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I already like your wife! My theory is that once people can "hear" a polyphonic sound system, they won't be happy with less. 

I assume you are talking the HO Tsunami. I have one. Light steam. You can have it for $50 plus whatever it takes to ship. 

The sound is great, and they were the first on the market with an integrated sound/motor unit that also changed sounds based on the actual load (ok Massoth and ESU and Zimo probably had decoders way back then but no American sounds, so let's not go nuts here) 

But the biggest weakness on large scale is the maximum voltage, they just cannot take the 24 volts you see on most large scale layouts. (Now I was hoping this was obvious, but the decoder is also only 1 amp, and that is marginal too) 

Also, you may not realize, but the Tsunami has no trigger inputs (there's one for chuff only). 

So if you need trigger inputs, then your only choice right now is the Phoenix in the quality sound department. The upcoming QSI will also have trigger inputs and load dependent sound, and I expect it to be less than the Phoenix, but it's not here yet, it's "2 months" again... 

If you are cost conscious and have several locos, then I would wait. There is also a large scale Tsunami reportedly in the works (has been for 8 years) but it's doubtful they will be smart enough to add trigger inputs. It's being touted as a replacement for the Sierra board, but past and recent conversations say there won't be any trigger inputs. 

There are some inexpensive systems by Digitrax, but I don't remember how polyphonic they are and if they can be used alone, I think they can. Hopefully George S. will chime in here. 

Hope all this helps... 

Greg


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the great info. Greg. My wife (the Queen) says your the best!! I might wait another "2 months" and see what the future brings from QSI.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, if QSI does indeed bring out what they promised, it will be head and shoulders above other offerings, and the price should be kept reasonable. 

Also, let's see what George has to say on the "soundbug"... it's not quite in the same class, but above the other non-polyphonic ones. It might be a bit more difficult to set up, and also it does not have quite the audio "umph" in terms of power output. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance here, but what does "polyphonic" mean? 

Thanks! Robert


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

As used in this industry, it means being able to produce more than one "sound" at a time. It takes more processing power and memory. 

For example, when you blow the whistle on a Dallee, the chuffs go away. It cannot reproduce these two sounds at the same time. 

(they did a smart trick on the diesels). 

Regards, Greg


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

I have one SoundBug and several similar Digitrax sound systems. I can say that they are inexpensive and sound better anything in their price class. However, the price class is low ($40-$65) so that indicates something. The sound sets sound good, better than Dallee by a long shot, but not as good as QSI or Phoenix. They are polyphonic. They also do not make a lot of audio power, maybe 300 mW for the better ones. This works in some situations, not so much in others. 

They will run on DC, but you need to get to about 6 volts DC before they will light up and they do not have the capability of being backed up by a battery (without voiding the warranty anyway). The do have a storage capacitor and will run through most ordinary track power dropouts without bother. They are also typically quite small so they can fit in constrained spaces. They are full up DCC systems but cannot read back motor voltage so that they get their cues from commanded speed, not actual speed. The steam versions can be set up to pretty reliably chuff 4 times per turn if that is what is wanted. They have a chuff cam input but no triggers for bell or whistle. The sound is programmable. 

I have used a SoundBug in my PCC and, with the custom PCC sound file that Fred Miller built, it sounds like a PCC car. It is also just loud enough with a fair speaker and enclosure (not the speaker that comes with it). 

The "you get what you pay for" rule still applies. 

BTW, I agree wit Greg about the Tsunami. It's a small scale decoder and wants to run on small scale track voltage and small scale motor currents. Forget about it for large scale.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the input, George. It's too bad that the Tsunami can't handle the large scale voltage. The samples on their website were really quite impressive. 
-Kevin.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The Tsunami decoder is ok, but it is outclassed by the QSI HO decoders, the newest Zimo sound decoders and LokSound v3.5 and Select decoders. It also has no price advantage over the ESU LokSound Select (my current favorite small scale decoder). The one problem with the Select is that not all of the sound files are available. I've been waiting a full year on one for a 645 turbo (SD45).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In one amp decoders, the Zimo MX642 works great and has a class D amplifier, another competitor in price and size. I have two of them. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The Select also has a class D amp, it makes plenty of audio and will drive a 4 ohm speaker. I have four of the things now and another on order. Considering that it costs $80 (BYO speaker), it is the least costly high quality small scale sound decoder out there.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, the new class D amps are definitely the way to go, less heat, so smaller package. I suppose less power consumption too, since less is lost to heat. 

The MX642 is $90 or so if I remember right, and has the additional flexibility of being able to have any sound downloaded and/or customized. 

I gave up waiting on my "goose" select and went to the Zimo. 

Greg


----------

